

[video] Say NO to Acta - nitwoh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=citzRjwk-sQ
Learn more and take action about ACTA at
http://lqdn.fr/ACTA
(subtitles included : fr, en, es)<p>Here are few ways to act against ACTA, right now: http://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/How_to_act_against_ACTA
======
cm-t
Good work from La quadrature du Net !

